# Toronto rabbits need home ASAP



## Subtitles (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been very patiently looking for a home for my two buns over the past 6 months. Circumstances have taken a turn for the worst and I need to move out of a bad situation ASAP, which means my fur critters are now in dire need of a new home. 
Though rather desperate, I still refuse to take them to a humane society or let them go to just anyone on Kijiji. I'm really hoping I can find them an amazing home with someone on here who will love them just as much as I do.
Please if you can help, don't hesitate to send a PM. 

The original post, with pictures: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f19/two-bunnies-need-home-toronto-ontario-73305/


----------



## Subtitles (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump (I hope no one minds)


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry your circumstances have changed & you need to find your bunnies a new home. I hope one of our Canadian members can give them a wonderful home. Sorry, I'm in the US. Hope & pray you find them a good home soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sorry you have to re-home them. I wish you the best of luck finding them homes!


----------



## Ricki911 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you send me a message I can let you know by the end of the week. Our shelter could take, them if we have the adoptions go through this week. We are about an hour north of Toronto. There would be a surrender fee, but we screen all potential adopters, and find each and every animal a home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Subtitles (Jan 12, 2014)

Thought I'd try bumping this up. I only have a month and a half to find a solution for these two wonderful bunnies. If anyone has room for two more, I would greatly appreciate it! I'm even willing to contribute monthly for awhile to help with food/shavings.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 12, 2014)

I think at this point you need to consider owner surrender to a shelter =/ Lionheads are popular, anyway, I hope that eases your mind


----------



## ladysown (Jan 12, 2014)

do you want them homed together or would you consider separating them?
I know someone wanting a LH doe for a pet and has been waiting for me to find her one. I'm about 2 hours from TO.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry you haven't been able to find a home for them! Crossing my fingers something comes through at the last minute.

Depending on what the bad situation is that you're needing to move away from and (more importantly) whether your circumstances may allow you to be able to take your bunnies back at a later date, you may try talking to area shelters to see if they have a program that could provide temporary care. For example, the Houston SPCA has a program that addresses the link between animal abuse and spousal/child abuse, as well as the fact that some people choose to continue living in a volatile home situation because they can't take their pets with them to a battered womens' shelter and are afraid of what would happen to the pets if they were left behind with the abuser. Through this program, the HSPCA offers 30 days of free care for pets belonging to domestic violence victims so that they (and if applicable, their kids) can go to a shelter to escape the situation. Even if that's not the problem you need to get away from, as long as you think you'd be able to take them back later, it's worth talking to shelters to see if they can help you or at least maybe recommend some options.

Basically, as a general rule, if someone who feels they *have* to surrender their animal honestly wishes they were able to keep it, most shelters want to do what they can to help make that an option. In fact, if you want to surrender an animal to the HSPCA, they require you to sit through a counseling session of sorts to discuss the reasons for the surrender and what options may be available that people don't know about (for example, free sessions with their animal behavior specialist if an animal is being surrendered because of intolerable behavior that the owners have been unable to correct).


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh, I hope one of our Canadian members can help these bunnies! Praying that everything works out for you & your bunnies. I so wish I could help.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2014)

Have you tried inquiring at your vet clinic to see if they would take them & re home them to one of their clients?


----------



## lovelops (Jan 25, 2014)

I have also heard of people fostering or working it out with a shelter to get their animals back within a few months, etc. With the way the economic situation has been many people are in similar situations of having to move and need to find a temp home for their animals while they get situated. I hope you can get something worked out and hopefully will be able to take them with you at your next home..

Vanessa


----------



## Subtitles (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey everyone!
Thank you all for the wonderful advice. Thankfully I now have longer than March, but the sooner the better. I've put a lot of thought into it and have decided that it would be much better for both me and the bunnies if I found them a forever home, rather than somewhere for them to stay for a few months. It'll free up my options for finding a place to live, and they'll go to someone who can give them the attention and space they need.

With that being said... I'm terrified at the thought of trying to find them a home. Bunnies are such a poorly looked after pet, I know it'll be difficult to find them a good place to live.
If I find them a home with someone from here, the offer still stands that I will contribute to their feed for at least a few months.
Otherwise, how is the best way to go about finding them the perfect forever home?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 24, 2014)

One thing you could try is posting a flier in your exotic vet's office, assuming they allow it (mine have a bulletin board where you can post animals seeking a new home) - the odds are decent of someone bunny-savvy or at least exotics-savvy contact you are higher, though of course you'd still want to screen them further .


----------



## Subtitles (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey all!
I thought I'd post another little update. Maybe someone new is looking to add another four legged family member?
At this point it's only the bunnies keeping me in a not-so-great place. However I'm still unwilling to take them to a humane society, the thought of my poor buns being that scared would be awful!

They can find separate homes, though it would be great if they went to a home with another bun. However, as long as they go to a loving, bunny-smart home, I will be a very happy lady!
They come with everything, and I'll even pick up extra hay, bedding and pellets that should last 6-8 weeks to send them with. 

Thanks again for reading, all the advice offered so far (and the support!) has been truly appreciated.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 21, 2014)

are you able to meet outside TO? if so, I can get those buns into a new home for you.


----------



## Subtitles (Jun 21, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have a car, but could probably arrange something. I'll send you a PM


----------



## Ricki911 (Jun 22, 2014)

People are rather uneducated about shelters and humane societies. I am disgusted and actually offended when people posts things even though they are considering the animal. 

Considering you are in a not so good environment as you stated, and have to give them up (understandable). Most shelters now a days are none kill (so they will stay there in foster homes or at the shelter until they are adopted not killed after 2 week time frame). They are not some horrid place, where they have a horrible life, and spending it. 

I volunteer and do all small animal adoptions at a humane society. We are no kill, and usually most rabbits are there at most 2 - 4 weeks. They are treated like our own, and giving actually more attention and love (I feel bad for my own at home), they are fed better than most people feed them, and they are vet checked (more than most people do), they all get spayed or neutered before adoption. 

So I wont let them go to a shelter, is actually sort of sad. You are not thinking of the rabbits either, if your in a bad environment so are they. 

Not trying to be mean, but many people have offered, and you have not gone through with any of them. I had messaged you in the past, stating that our shelter would take them (but considering you don't want them to go there because of how stressed, and upset it is very rarely do they have issues). Do you think we just sit and stare at them when they are stressed and say oh well who cares? We take them in to give them better homes, and a proper life we do what we have to do. I find that rather rude and ignorant to imply anything, I recommend volunteering at a shelter and seeing what actually goes on in one.


----------



## Devi (Jun 22, 2014)

Ricki911 said:


> People are rather uneducated about shelters and humane societies. I am disgusted and actually offended when people posts things even though they are considering the animal.
> 
> Considering you are in a not so good environment as you stated, and have to give them up (understandable). Most shelters now a days are none kill (so they will stay there in foster homes or at the shelter until they are adopted not killed after 2 week time frame). They are not some horrid place, where they have a horrible life, and spending it.
> 
> ...



Don't YOU Think your being a little nasty because they decided they didn't want to go the shelter route? Not all shelters are nice places, Not all non kill shelters treat the animals there like they would their own pets. I seen Non kill shelters where the animals only got attention when it was time to clean out pens and feed them, so they got human attention twice a day. What this person needs right now is not someone ranting at them over their views on shelters.


----------



## Subtitles (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm glad you volunteer at such a wonderful shelter!

I have also volunteered at two different shelters that are no-kill. In both cases, the animals were in very confined spaces with minimal attention (too many animals), and people who came in to adopt animals were often lied to about their behaviour unless a volunteer stepped in.

It's great that your experiences have been more positive. However going from what I know, they will be much happier & healthier here than in an environment like that. Besides, if they can be placed directly into a new home rather than going from place to place, why would I not take that route?

I have taken people up on offers, FTR, unfortunately it has not worked out as of yet (circumstances change for everyone, not just me). 
Thankfully, a wonderful person has offered to help. 

As far as rude and ignorant goes; I found your assumptions to be less than pleasant (and definitely not helpful) as well.


----------

